# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  النهي عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح أي الكسر الذي يكون في أحد جوانبه من أعلاه .

## خالد الشافعي

قال الإمام أبو داود رحمه الله في سننه : 

باب فِى الشرب مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الْقَدَحِ

3724 - حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الله بْنُ وَهْبٍ أَخْبَرَنِى قُرَّةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ عَنْ عُبَيْدِ الله بْنِ عَبْدِ الله بْنِ عُتْبَةَ عَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِىِّ أَنَّهُ قَالَ نَهَى رَسُولُ الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عَنِ الشرب مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الْقَدَحِ وَأَنْ يُنْفَخَ فِى الشَّرَابِ اهـ .

وقال الإمام ابن حبان رحمه الله في صحيحه :

ذِكْرُ الزَّجْرِ عَنِ الشُّرْبِ فِي الثَّلْمِ الَّذِي يَكُونُ فِي الْأَقْدَاحِ وَالْأَوَانِي اهـ .

وقال الإمام المناوي رحمه الله في التيسير بشرح الجامع الصغير :

( نهى عن الشرب ) وأُلحق به الأكل ( من ثلمة القدح ) بضم المثلثة محل كسره لان الوسخ والزهومة تجتمع فيه ولا يمكن غسله ( وان ينفخ في الشراب ) أي المشروب بنحو تنفسه فيه ( حم د ك عن أبي سعيد ) بإسناد حسن .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

منقول من الشيخ عبد الرحمن الفقيه حفظه الله 

ظاهر النهي أن يشرب من مكان الكسر فقط ، أما بقية أجزاء الأناء فتبقى على الأصل .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قال شيخنا عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله في شرح سنن أبي داود :

أورد أبو داود باب النهي عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح، وثلمة القدح هي الكسر الذي يكون في أحد جوانبه من أعلاه الذي توضع عليه الشفاه للشرب؛ فإذا انكسر تحصل فيه ثلمة في بعض الجوانب ولم يبق على هيئته المستقيمة بحيث يكون أعلاه متساوياً ومستقيماً، فإذا حصل فيه ثلمة -وهي كسرة سقطت منه- يصير فيه هذا العيب وهذا النقص.
وأورد أبو داود حديث أبي سعيد: (نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح) وقيل في تعليل ذلك: إن الإنسان إذا شرب من الثلمة لا يسلم من كون الماء ينساب ويخرج؛ لأن الشفاه لا تمسك في الثلمة مثلما تمسك في الجوانب، فقد يخرج شيء من تحت الشفة ويتساقط على ثوب الإنسان وعلى لحية الإنسان.
وأيضاً قيل: إنه لا يحصل تنظيفها كما يحصل تنظيف الباقي فتجتمع فيها الأوساخ.
ويمكن أيضاً أن يقال: إنه قد يكون فيها شيء حاد فيجرح الإنسان، بخلاف فوهة القدح المستوية، فليس فيها شيء حاد، فالحاصل: أن النهي عن الشرب من الثلمة هو لما يترتب عليه من شر، فالذي نهى عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يحصل فيه عدة أمور محذورة.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

قتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية 

حكم الانتفاع بالإناء المكسور في الأكل والشرب

[السُّؤَالُ]
ـ[سمعت أن الأكل في الإناء الذي فيه جزء منه مكسور حرام، فهل هذا صحيح؟]ـ

[الفَتْوَى]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الإناء الذي انكسر بعضه يجوز استعماله في الأكل وغيره مما يصح أن يستعمل فيه، والدليل على ذلك ما رواه البخاري في صحيحه عن أنس بن مالك قال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند بعض نسائه فأرسلت إحدى أمهات المؤمنين بصحفة فيها طعام، فضربت التي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيتها يد الخادم فسقطت الصحفة فانفلقت، فجمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فِلَقَ الصحفة، ثم جعل يجمع فيها الطعام الذي كان في الصحفة ويقول: غارت أمكم، ثم حبس الخادم حتى أُتِيَ بصحفة من عند التي هو في بيتها، فدفع الصحفة الصحيحة إلى التي كُسِرَت صحفتها، وأمسك المكسورة في بيت التي كَسَرت.
وأخرج الإمام أحمد في المسند من حديث أنس أيضاً: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عند بعض نسائه، قال: أظنها عائشة، فأرسلت إحدى أمهات المؤمنين مع خادم لها بقصعة فيها طعام، قال: فضربت الأخرى بيد الخادم فكسرت القصعة نصفين، قال: فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: غارت أمكم، قال: وأخذ الكسرتين فضم إحداهما إلى الأخرى فجعل فيها الطعام، ثم قال: كلوا فأكلوا، وحبس الرسول والقصعة حتى فرغوا، فدفع إلى الرسول قصعة أخرى وترك المكسورة مكانها.
فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه قد أكلوا مما في هذه القصعة المكسورة، ثم أيضاً لم يأمر برميها والتخلص بل تركها ينتفع بها. وهذا في الأكل.
وأما الشرب من مكان الثلمة الموجودة في القدح أو الإناء فقد رود النهي عن ذلك في الحديث الذي أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود وغيرهما عن أبي سعيد الخدري أنه قال: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح، وأن ينفخ في الشراب. وصححه ابن حبان وحسنه السيوطي.
والنهي نهي كراهة عند أئمة الإسلام كما ذكر ذلك الإمام ابن عبد البر، قال الإمام الطحاوي في شرح معاني الآثار: وقد قال قوم: إنما نهى عن ذلك لأنه الموضع الذي يقصده الهوام فنهى عن ذلك خوف أذاها. انتهى.
وهذا ما أثبته العلم الحديث.. حيث إن هذه الأماكن من القدح مكان اجتماع الجراثيم.
والله أعلم.

[تَارِيخُ الْفَتْوَى]
19 ربيع الأول 1424

----------


## خالد الشافعي

في الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية :

( 9 ) الشرْبُ مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الإْنَاءِ : 

11 - يُكْرَهُ الشرْبُ مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الإْنَاءِ لِحَدِيثِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ - رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ - : نَهَى رَسُول الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الشرْبِ مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الْقَدَحِ وَأَنْ يَنْفُخَ فِي الشَّرَابِ (1) .
قَال الْخَطَّابِيُّ : إِنَّمَا نَهَى عَنِ الشُّرْبِ مِنْ ثُلْمَةِ الْقَدَحِ لأِنَّهُ إِذَا شَرِبَ مِنْهَا تَصَبَّبَ الْمَاءُ وَسَال قَطْرُهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَثَوْبِهِ ، لأِنَّ الثُّلْمَةَ لاَ تَتَمَاسَكُ عَلَيْهَا شَفَةُ الشَّارِبِ ، كَمَا تَتَمَاسَكُ عَلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الصَّحِيحِ مِنَ الْكُوزِ وَالْقَدَحِ (2) .

__________

(1) حديث : " نهى عن الشرب من ثلمة القدح " . أخرجه أبو داود ( 4 / 111 - تحقيق عزت عبيد دعاس ) ، وإسناده حسن لغيره، وله شواهد ذكرها الهيثمي في المجمع ( 5 / 78 - ط القدسي ) .
(2) الآداب الشرعية 3 / 183 ومطالب أولي النهى 5 / 248، ومعالم السنن للخطابي 4 / 274 - ط المطبعة العلمية بحلب .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t172528/

----------

